# New Uber (NYC) has to be 2011 or newer...



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

Any word on when older existing cars will be phased out?


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Where did you see this?


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

Bully said:


> Where did you see this?


Bully I saw it on Uber's site.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh okay. I guess that's just for new drivers. I didn't get any email from them about this change yet.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

Bully said:


> Oh okay. I guess that's just for new drivers. I didn't get any email from them about this change yet.


Yes it seems to be for new drivers. I wonder how long until it affects existing drivers?


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

That's just TLC black car rules, it's the 5 yr rule. The way to circumvent this AFAIK and what I've heard from a friend of mine who asked specifically about this is you can put a car on NJ OL plates or for a car like a Camry you'd have to get $1 million liability coverage and it becomes like a limo. Again this is what I heard!


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup it is the TLC. I totally forgot about that! Here's the list.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/downloads/pdf/black_car_retirement_sheet.pdf


----------

